# Ibanez RG Prestige fixed bridge List?



## Dommak89 (May 23, 2013)

Hi there,

is there something like a database, where you can find all Ibanez RG Prestige/J-Custom models that have a fixed bridge? I couldn't find anything that really fit my search.

If there isn't such a list, maybe we could start one. I'd be interested in both 6 strings and 7 strings. However, if we start that list I would recommend repeating the guitars that have been listed in the previous posts, so that we always have a complete list (maybe even divided in J-Custom/Prestige or 6s and 7s).

But again, if there is such a list, I'd appreciate a link.


----------



## Advv (May 23, 2013)

RG1421
RG1451


Buy one of those^


----------



## L1ght (May 23, 2013)

Have you tried the Ibanez Wiki? They have every model you could ever want to know about, plus their specs: 

Ibanez Wiki

Just use the search box to look for what you want. Finding all of the Ibanez fixed bridge models should be fairly easy since that's a big difference between guitars; Hardtail versus Tremolo.


----------



## Dommak89 (May 23, 2013)

L1ght said:


> Have you tried the Ibanez Wiki? They have every model you could ever want to know about, plus their specs:
> 
> Ibanez Wiki
> 
> Just use the search box to look for what you want. Finding all of the Ibanez fixed bridge models should be fairly easy since that's a big difference between guitars; Hardtail versus Tremolo.



Yeah, I've been there, but I don't see how I can filter for the terms RG, hard-tail and prestige all at once, or even get me a list of all the hard-tails. Maybe I'm too stupid or don't see the obvious


----------



## L1ght (May 23, 2013)

Hmm.. yeah, it seems that they don't have a "list" per say, but at the very least I would say try and limit your searches to more accurate details, for example, aside from hardtail, what you want in the guitar you are searching for.

As for the prestige line, you can always check here and then branch off your search from there: Ibanez RG Prestige - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That will show you all, if not most of the Prestige line Ibanez guitars, and then from there you can use Google to determine which are hardtail and which are not, if you don't already know. 

Now if you are REALLY interested in finding all of the hardtail guitars that Ibanez has once before or does offer, and you are not hesitant to do a little digging/browsing... I would suggest reviewing the Ibanez catalogs from the past years: Ibanez Catalogs


----------



## Dommak89 (May 23, 2013)

L1ght said:


> Now if you are REALLY interested in finding all of the hardtail guitars that Ibanez has once before or does offer, and you are not hesitant to do a little digging/browsing... I would suggest reviewing the Ibanez catalogs from the past years: Ibanez Catalogs



That's actually quite a good idea. But I guess I don't have time for it right now. But opening one, every now and then might be fun


----------



## GXPO (May 23, 2013)

RG1451
RG1421
RG3521
RGA121
RGA321
RG8571-BX

I think the first Fixed Bridge prestige was released in 2010. So that's only like, 4 catalogues if you want something a bit more comprehensive.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (May 23, 2013)

Some more:

Prestige:

RG3271
RG2271
RG2571
RG2081
RG15271
RG1522
RG1521
RGA321
RGA121
HRG7E
HRG71
HRG72

J Custom 

RG8571
SC3120
SC3020


----------



## gclef (May 23, 2013)

Check on jemsite. One member posted a list that breaks down just what the model numbers mean.

For instance:
The first number is the series. 
5 is the standard series (for lack of any better way to compare)
7 series are deluxe models with better appointments
9 series are now the premiums
1xxx series were the old prestige series
2xxx is the prestige 7&8 string models
3xxx is the prestige 6 stringers
8xxx is the j custom series

-20 is two humbuckers no pickguard
-21 is two buckers and hardtail no guard
-50 is hsh with a pickguard
-70 is hsh no pickguard
-40 is hss no pickguard, i think
-27 is a seven string
-28 is an eight string

Sometimes they use an "F" somewhere in the suffix to denote a fixed bridge. But if it is before an "m" then it combines with the m to become "fm" and means flamed maple. Obviously "qm" means quilted maple
other times m means maple fretboard.
dx gets you sharkfin inlays

This is all from memory, so feel free to verify

So, anything ending in one is a hardtail without a doubt.
And chances are if it has an "f" after the numbers ( noting the exceptions above) it is a hardtail.

I could be wrong though.............

Enjoy!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (May 23, 2013)

Just to add to gclef's post above:

Ibanez suffixes and model numbers:

List of suffixes used for model names - Ibanez Wiki

Model number - Ibanez Wiki


----------



## potatohead (May 23, 2013)

gclef said:


> Check on jemsite. One member posted a list that breaks down just what the model numbers mean.
> 
> For instance:
> The first number is the series.
> ...



Sounds simple enough


----------



## gclef (May 23, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Just to add to gclef's post above:
> 
> Ibanez suffixes and model numbers:
> 
> ...



Sure, go ahead and steal my thunder, Daemon!!!

Seriously though, nice links. 
I don't recall alot of those suffixes being used.


----------

